# New Cover: HH Shadows of Treachery!



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

So now the calender has finally been revealed and it is not Grahams next installment, but called _Shadows of Treachery_. No author has been name, only the cover has been slightly revealed each day. Its about Imperial Fists kicking Iron Warrior butt. Could this be the small amarda Rogal Dorn sent away at the end of FotE and then later on mentioned in _Delivarence Lost_?










More info and desktop covers at their blog: http://www.blacklibrary.com/Blog/a-christmas-treat.html

Merry Christmas or happy holidays to those that dont celebrate it from Forkmaster!


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Seems like it will cover the Battle of Phall (at least in part if its an anthology).


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Seems like it will cover the Battle of Phall (at least in part if its an anthology).


Certainly looks that way. Also seems the artist has been taking inspiration from FW for the boarding armour and shields. Definitely one of the better covers.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Seems like it will cover the Battle of Phall (at least in part if its an anthology).


Yes somebody said that on Facebook and was going to spread it forward but you beat me to it.  Will it be an anthology? Seems a bit short in between since the last anthology came out only this year.

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Battle_at_the_Phall_system#.TveOflbNl8F



Khorne's Fist said:


> Certainly looks that way. Also seems the artist has been taking inspiration from FW for the boarding armour and shields. Definitely one of the better covers.


Yeah indeed. It looks pretty awesome.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Assuming that the image telling us its to be an anthology is not a lie, rather liking that. Flight of the Eisenstein may be my favourite of the series, but Tales of Heresy and Age of Darkness were ones I really had to compel myself to put down and pace myself.

Definitely happy to see the potential for some love shining on the Imperial Fist fleet sent out to support the seven legions going to Istvaan III and then fighting their way back to Terra while being dogged by elements of the Iron Warriors.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Anthologies are always quick & easy reads as it's one thing to read a single book with a single (if but continuing) story, but it's another with a book that's got 6-7 stories in it, so it makes plowing through the book that much easier, in my eyes.


----------



## Xisor (Oct 1, 2011)

I agree, Diatribe; I find it much easier to plough through an anthology in several sittings (usually almost the same number of shorts). If there's only a few more/dozen pages to go until you finish...well, you can spare the extra twenty minutes. With a novel, it's rather easy to stop at a chapter break or pause or space or whatever, knowing the whole rest of the novel's there. Well, it is easy enough for me.

Also, I really like anthologies. Not so much always all the stories; of course not! But except on the odd rare occasion at least one or two of the shorts will easily make up for any tepid ones in the anthology.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

I hope the IF get to kick some ass
chaos writers use them as whipping boys far too often


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Wow, great cover art and I'm another lover of anthologies. I love short stories in general and if I get to read a lot of short stories giving me information about the HH series then even better!! 

And yeah, that artwork is another reason for me to get some of those boarding marines!!


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I just read a interview with Rob Saunders (the guy who was supposed to be in the next Primarchs anthology but dropped out). Apparently he ran out of time due to Legion of the Damned and switched place so ADB could have his short about the Night Haunter and it sounded like Saunders book woulc maybe appear in this one since he said in the interview *"Unfortunately, I’m sworn to secrecy on some of the works in the pipeline at the moment. In terms of what I can tell you, I was due to be part of a Horus Heresy anthology part way through the year but due to a scheduling conflict I created with Legion of the Damned, I swapped with another BL author and took his place on a Heresy Anthology coming out a few months later."
*
Source: http://civilian-reader.blogspot.com/2012/01/interview-with-rob-sanders.html


----------

